# Trouble Shooting Double Flashing Orange lights



## Severity (Mar 6, 2012)

I bought the Easy T Printer about two months ago. I don't feel as though I am getting the service I was promised when I spent 8,000 dollars on this machine. It was a brand new never used (except test run) machine. I have been having trouble since the first day. There is not much information out there on this machine. The Knowledge page the Easy T Printer company has on there page is a joke. 
I am getting double flashing orange lights on my machine--which on the knowledge center states it is a fatal error. I have taken all the steps to try to fix this according to the website with NO luck. I have contacted the owner Andy and I keep getting half answers to my questions. I really do like this machine if it would only work.......HELP!!!!!


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Severity said:


> I bought the Easy T Printer about two months ago. I don't feel as though I am getting the service I was promised when I spent 8,000 dollars on this machine. It was a brand new never used (except test run) machine. I have been having trouble since the first day. There is not much information out there on this machine. The Knowledge page the Easy T Printer company has on there page is a joke.
> I am getting double flashing orange lights on my machine--which on the knowledge center states it is a fatal error. I have taken all the steps to try to fix this according to the website with NO luck. I have contacted the owner Andy and I keep getting half answers to my questions. I really do like this machine if it would only work.......HELP!!!!!


post a vid of exactly whats going on, general error can be caused by several different issues.. generally if you understand the printers function it can be fixed easily unless its a electronic issue or hardware failure.. you will get more help by posting a vid so we can see when and where its happening!! sorta like going to the auto mechanic/it has to be visably diagnosed, make sure you have good volume/sound on the vid, there are certain things we listen for that should happen without taking it apart to see if its happening mechanically @ 2 months you should still be under warranty? P.S skype works well also, i use this alot when helping the diy guys, maybe they can help you this way...


----------



## jmccall (May 18, 2012)

I also have this problem with my Easy T Printer. I have also checked on the web site for info and followed their directions. 

The only way I have found to clear it is to turn off the machine and restart it.

Would be tough to video it as there is no rhyme or reason when it occurs. But it is frustrating!

I really like this machine but being a newby to this I have some issues that I cant figure out. Like how come I have bad banding on photos, no matter what I do they are there. If I print it in graphics mode it is better but way to dark.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

jmccall said:


> I also have this problem with my Easy T Printer. I have also checked on the web site for info and followed their directions.
> 
> The only way I have found to clear it is to turn off the machine and restart it.
> 
> ...


If you can get it when it happens in video, some one or i can help!! Im pretty sure i know what these random errors are but need video for comformation.. the banding is most likely in the hardware as in the drive is slipping causing the steps an adjustment would cure this if adjustment is possible.. this unit uses a spring release system and synthetic material for the friction drive (upgrading to cork friction material and a stiffer or adjustable spring will cure slipping issues)..


----------



## Severity (Mar 6, 2012)

I am trying to send a video but it will not upload. Do you have a private email I could sent it too? or do you know how I could get it to work? 
The double flashing orange lights were few and far between at first but now are every time I turn the machine on.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

James

Those flashing lights can be numerous things, if you call my office number this week I can log into your computer and read the code to point us in the right direction.

When are the lights coming on?
During startup?
During a head clean / ink reset?
Right before it starts printing?
During the print?
Right at the end of the print?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

jmccall said:


> I also have this problem with my Easy T Printer. I have also checked on the web site for info and followed their directions.
> 
> The only way I have found to clear it is to turn off the machine and restart it.
> 
> ...


Judi,

Are you getting a good nozzle check? 

If yes then we could adjust the drive pressure and a setting in the RIP to cure the banding.

Please email me some pictures of the prints.

Thank you,
Andy


----------



## Severity (Mar 6, 2012)

Andy, Thank you for responding. I did call the office and leave a message yesterday. 
We will call again tomorrow and let you on our pc. 

At first double flashing was random and would disappear upon powering off and powering back up. 

Progressed to after a pass was complete 

Then platen table started moving jerky

Double flashing lights would come on when platen was moved to the printing position upon easy t prompt.

Now I receive double flashing lights upon start up, right after the printhead goes through it's initialization. 

The motor in the back moves and as soon as it kicks in so do the orange lights. 

I am uploading a video to youtube right now and will post the link as soon as it is finished. 

I do apologize for the crankiness that I have, but I lost two accounts this weekend because I could not get the machine working.


----------



## Severity (Mar 6, 2012)

Easy T Printer Fatal Error, Flashing lights - YouTube


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Severity said:


> Easy T Printer Fatal Error, Flashing lights - YouTube


this is a faulty asf issue (this is the roller they have in the rear of the machine) and should not happen with a two month old printer.. in the start up sequence the asf should be rotating and then you should here a click sound this is the asf doing a milisecond movement in and out of the sensor on the tiny relay board.. if i m not mistaken i didnt see any movement of the asf unit on start up... first check the flat cables to make sure there plugged (i can see the tiny flat cable near the asf unit in the back make sure this didnt get tangled around the asf drive unit and pulled out, if all is plugged its a deeper issue either hardware related or the asf unit is bad itself... I had mentioned/inquired in an earlier thread how the asf would hold up operating (double loading) after the print, i will interested to know if its a wiring issue/ hardware/ or failed asf motor.. you or someone will have to dismantle covers to get to the bottom of the asf failure.. Its a simple replacement and someone can walk you thru it via skype if you have the part/s needed.. shipping the whole machine is costly for warranty repair not to mention flushing inks and downtime. Im sure you can do this yourself and save time/$ but looks like you will need parts if its not a loose connection/motor or ffc.. have them overnight needed parts or possibly send a tech out..

this is not the random error im referring to during some start ups/ printing..


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Severity said:


> Easy T Printer Fatal Error, Flashing lights - YouTube


I had a bit more time to review the vid after returning home and i do hear the asf motor turning, but the asf shaft is not, this tells me its probably a faulty weld where the stock asf shaft was shortened and welded.. you can prolly pin this shaft together as a quick fix to get your jobs done until you get a new part!!

as far as the other random general errors (flashing double orange lights) that were mentioned happening before the asf issue by you and the other owner jmcall, this is an entirely different issue and i gaurantee it will continue to happen until the fault is corrected.. the printer i viewed had this issue also ..if the builder cant correct it, i will wait until a few users ask for the cure, as it doesnt seem my help was well recieved?, when folks cant get resolve they will come calling for help!! to be honest i have been waiting for this question to arise within the threads, its inevitable the way the unit is set up... This is more advanced knowledge that is not readily shared even in the diydtg threads by advanced builders..just goes to show we dont publish all of our secrets, its a case of apprentice vs journeyman knowledge or the difference between the builders that actually went thru the learning process hands on and thoroughly tested operations more than a few test prints....lmao.. dont fret it can be remedied.. If the builder had a resolve for the issue multiple endusers wouldnt be here trouble shooting the same issue, obviously the builder has no clue why this is happening .. like i said if my help is welcomed and assistance is asked for i can help you to get your machine running like a new caddilac.. wonder how long it will take for folks to ask? and who will be first? Mr. outawarranty or Mr. beyondfrustrated... I will start the stop watch now, as im itching to help you and your 8,000 purchase!!


----------



## jmccall (May 18, 2012)

Andy - will email you this am


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Jeff,

Your help is appreciated and we are taking care of our customers.

Your attacks aren't needed and now that you are claiming to be coming out with a competing product you are out of line. This forum is a place to help not run down competitors for your benefit.



Thanks, 
Andy


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Andy,
Attack? are you serious? im only speaking truth based on knowledge,I think your misreading the intent. Im offering help to fix a problem.. I dont see how this could benefit me only you and your customers? am i missing something? your customer/s came here asked for help (broken asf) i helped and diagnosed the problem.. im offering help aswell for the random flashing (general error lights) again, am i missing something?


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Jeff,

Feel free to post your fix idea then.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

abmcdan said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Feel free to post your fix idea then.


Andy,

Thanks for the permission and your blessing Im going to save you from all the customer service issues your having with this, you can thank me later!! Im waiting for the end user to ask, and i certainly will give the answer to the issue just so you know its not a fix idea.. its a fix now, but it should have been standard... theres actually 2 issues that need dealt with, and i will explain them both when asked NOT by pm but right here so its beneficial for others with the issue.. after all its free info.. otherwise its up to you to get it worked out..


----------



## Severity (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

I just wanted to inform everyone that I did receive a return call from Andy today. He was very helpful and understanding. We are getting the problem solved. 

Over the weekend I had also called American Screen Supply's tech support, they did return my call as well but, I had already spoke with Andy. 

As I stated in the first post, I will state again, I really like this printer and how easy it is to operate. We owned a T-Jet that we bought used and it was a nightmare. 

Thank you to everyone for your help. Causing a dispute among you was not my intent.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Severity said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to inform everyone that I did receive a return call from Andy today. He was very helpful and understanding. We are getting the problem solved.
> 
> ...


James,

Im glad your getting it worked out.. I wish you the best of luck on the dtg venture.. you seem to be a very nice guy!!

the reason your experiencing the other random general errors and this is @ jmmcall and other inquiries also-- is due to the printer still having the pw sensor intact.. the pw sensor is under the carriage next to the ink mark sensor and the bottom of the printhead.. pics below you may get lucky for 5 or even 25 prints depending on the operating conditions of the printer but at some point the double orange general error will show up, unless your printing in the dark!!

Heres how it works and whats happening.. on start up the pw sensor takes an intial reading as a reference this reading in a stock printer tells it if there is paper present or not.. on start up no paper reads a certain voltage and when there is paper it reads a different voltage, its a transmissive photo interupter type sensor (more or less a proximity sensor per say) when using the epson driver it also functions by finding the paper edge when printing in photo modes to make sure its loaded straight/square etc..

that being said in a stock printer its enclosed in a dark area with tight tolerances which will not affect it or give false readings or random errors-you need this sensor with the stock printer using the epson driver... using a rip or another driver like guten print doesnt use the sensor.. 

your running in sheet mode using ek rip (it uses the same rip we had developement input involvement in that we used for our early 2010 machines it may even say t-dozer in the platen area..lol) therefore this sensor should be removed for trouble free (general error) random flashing light issues.. Once the sensor is removed it only reads one reading forever and cannot be affected by adverse conditions like light, reflective light, sunshine, objects etc, (you can even put the platen under it and it doesnt see it!!) its fairly simple to remove but it should have been done already for error proof operation.. other machines dont use this sensor aswell.. phewwww 

next..or second issue is the pe sensor this sensor is the one that gets triggered by the platen bed, the stock sensor is used on this unit and is also a transmissive photo interupter.. which can be adversely affected by the same issues if its exposed to it.. im guessing by the location that it can be easily, this sensor is best changed out for a different type to avoid these issues also even with a mechanical sensor if need be (the stock sensors can be triggered with a flashlight).. this is merely referencing printer function we take a very different approach with the hardware aspect of the build.. take the info for what it is worth, all i can say is i have been building these for nearly three years and we know how they work inside out and all our machines work error free, as we have been thru the trial and error phase many moons ago.. this is not learned in a few months the education came self taught at the expense of countless hours and thousands in r&d printer cost which experience can never be substituted done my good deed for the day


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

James,

Just thought i would check in on ya!! did you get back up and running?


----------



## papasperfect (Jul 17, 2012)

I am having a similar issue with my brand new easy t printer, but now my platen will not move forward at all. If there is no platen on the machine all of the gears seem to move correctly but as soon as the platen is moved into place to print I get no movement and double flashing orange lights appear and then I have to restart...AGAIN  I too like the ease of the machine when it is working but I cannot print the orders I have if the platen won't move....any help on why this is happening would be helpful.


----------



## Severity (Mar 6, 2012)

papasperfect said:


> I am having a similar issue with my brand new easy t printer, but now my platen will not move forward at all. If there is no platen on the machine all of the gears seem to move correctly but as soon as the platen is moved into place to print I get no movement and double flashing orange lights appear and then I have to restart...AGAIN  I too like the ease of the machine when it is working but I cannot print the orders I have if the platen won't move....any help on why this is happening would be helpful.


Is it an epson r2000 or r2880? Have you had an opportunity to speak with Andy about it? If you can reach him he is usually quite helpful and accommodating. He provided a solution for me when my r2000 version did this same thing, and am sure he will do the same for you. I myself have a major problem with my replacement that I've had for three weeks, and the jury is still out as I have not heard back from him yet, but this is a weekend and he often travels. Keep all of us fellow Easy-T owners informed on how this works out for you. This forum is a good mode of check and balance.
Welcome! Hope you get your answers.


----------



## papasperfect (Jul 17, 2012)

Severity said:


> Is it an epson r2000 or r2880? Have you had an opportunity to speak with Andy about it? If you can reach him he is usually quite helpful and accommodating. He provided a solution for me when my r2000 version did this same thing, and am sure he will do the same for you. I myself have a major problem with my replacement that I've had for three weeks, and the jury is still out as I have not heard back from him yet, but this is a weekend and he often travels. Keep all of us fellow Easy-T owners informed on how this works out for you. This forum is a good mode of check and balance.
> Welcome! Hope you get your answers.


It is an epson r2880...I have been trying to talk with Andy about this and he has emailed solutions to several other issues but no response on this. How did you fix yours? I have an order that needs to get printed this weekend and need some kind of answer for at least something to try in order to get it fixed. I definitely thought there was going to be more technical support available...luckily I am pretty savvy about solving issues with trial and error. 

I welcome any possible solution ideas to this problem.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

papasperfect said:


> It is an epson r2880...I have been trying to talk with Andy about this and he has emailed solutions to several other issues but no response on this. How did you fix yours? I have an order that needs to get printed this weekend and need some kind of answer for at least something to try in order to get it fixed. I definitely thought there was going to be more technical support available...luckily I am pretty savvy about solving issues with trial and error.
> 
> I welcome any possible solution ideas to this problem.


Videos would help, for anyone to help they need to actually see whats happening!! double yellows have many potential causes.. Im sure someone could help if they see the issue in action..


----------



## papasperfect (Jul 17, 2012)

german13 said:


> Videos would help, for anyone to help they need to actually see whats happening!! double yellows have many potential causes.. Im sure someone could help if they see the issue in action..


I did record a video of what is going on with my printer and it is posted on youtube for anyone to see.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zk17o7BFGU8[/media]


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

papasperfect said:


> I did record a video of what is going on with my printer and it is posted on youtube for anyone to see.
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zk17o7BFGU8[/media]


First check and see if the asf is spinning!! this is the rubber coated wheel in the rear of the printer that delivers the platen starting out!! it seems there is a problem with this as i dont see any movement of the platen but i do here the asf unit turning!! sounds like the same issue another poster with the easy t had which was a faulty asf unit.. start there anyway!! 

heres the link of vid with similar problem as yours, your posted video is hard to tell (lighting)but im betting its a faulty weld on the modified asf unit aswell!! If its verified to be the asf this should be covered by the warranty.. you may want to talk with james whom got his replaced due to the issue from what i understand!
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t193001.html#post1137154



.


----------



## Severity (Mar 6, 2012)

papasperfect said:


> It is an epson r2880...I have been trying to talk with Andy about this and he has emailed solutions to several other issues but no response on this. How did you fix yours? I have an order that needs to get printed this weekend and need some kind of answer for at least something to try in order to get it fixed. I definitely thought there was going to be more technical support available...luckily I am pretty savvy about solving issues with trial and error.
> 
> I welcome any possible solution ideas to this problem.


Mine was an r2000 faulty asf unit he paid to have it picked up and reshipped and replaced it with the r2880. That issue should be fixed on yours but sounds like not. He usually responds within a day or 6. Jeff is usually spot on right, feel confident in any advice he has for you.


----------



## Emanuel (Nov 1, 2019)

Buenas a todos,estoy finalizando mi dtg con una epson 1410, pude imprimir tres copias con bastante trabajo y hasta el momento no volvio a imprimir, estoy un poco mareado ya jaja pero por todo lo que estaba leyendo coincido con algunos de los post en cuanto a las fallas que se me presentan, lo mejor es quitar por completo el pw sentor?? gracias y seguirte intentando y en cuanto pueda subo algunas imagenes de como la arme


----------

